
A new way to do layout; CSS Scripting Layout - noodle
http://ajaxian.com/archives/css-scripting-layout
======
jawngee
Yuck.

Netscape and IE did something like this back in the day. Pretty sure there is
a reason it failed.

Also, what's with the opening paragraph:

 _This document describes a new set of CSS properties and object
specifications that together compose a powerful declarative means to describe
complex arbitrary layout criteria that are both reusable and extensible. The
new properties are Javascript expressions that are woven together in a
constraint resolving system to perform a specified layout. Additionally, a set
of global objects defined in the constraint resolution Javascript execution
environment enable powerful operations to be expressed succinctly resulting in
more readable and compact layout specifications._

I hope their code is more succinct than that ...

------
nopassrecover
Ouch my eyes. The code looks terrible. It's a clever idea and all but entirely
impractical (relying on the user to have in the best case Javascript enabled
for layout and in the more likely case a specific plugin). I prefer the
compiled CSS approach I'm seeing here and there - writing CSS in a higher
level language and compiling to CSS.

